# ****What a Yote Sees****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

This might help you guys in pick'in your camo colors for different stands.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting stuff Dave.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

So the lighter more open camo with the colors of say like a coyote would work best?. That and no movement.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like I'd do just as well wearing my Santa suit. I wonder if they come in leafy wear.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*very interesting-----Thanks Dave*


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing cat. Maybe some of us should rethink some of our camo.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

It just amazing what these guys see.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They may not see colors well, but I guarantee that if it moves they spot it long before a human would.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, Sir! I had a yote awhile back that hung up, just over a hill crest. I could see if he was still there of was moving. After about 10 mins of nothing, i stood up and took a look. At about 400 yards I just peeked over the crest, and BAM! Busted and he was gone!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good post, Dave. Thanks!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The pictures of me with yotes is what I wear in the field-- no camo.


----------



## Shadow Sniper (Jan 23, 2011)

It looks as though, the top prioraty is keep the movement to a minimum. were what u want as long as your confident with it.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

minimal movement and a good back drop is all i use. i always tell the wife camo is so the 2 legged critters dont see me


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

saskredneck said:


> minimal movement and a good back drop is all i use. i always tell the wife camo is so the 2 legged critters dont see me


 Funny you mentioned that, I wear camo only during big game hunting and just for that reason!!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

we have so much oilfield traffic around here it isnt even funny, every quarter section has at least one lease most have multiples. theres always trucks and service vehicles going everywhere. makes it hard to do anything without someone seeing you. im always worried about my cameras


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Good point guys! I hate being busted by ANYTHING it makes me feel like Im not doin my job.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

If this is what a 'yote sees, then what's a Cat see?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like blue jeans or blue colors stand out more so than the other colors.

Am I wrong on that ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He'll probably be seeing a computer monitor soon !


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting this cat! That is what i love about this site!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey cat...so in the green colors a dog is seeing white ?

I am actually trying to figure out the best camo for given conditions .


----------

